# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения > Игры и Конкурсы >  Детектив местного значения

## Asteriks

Задумали форумчане роман настоящий написать. Что нужно?
1) Определиться с жанром.
2) Каждому, кто хочет писать этот роман, придумать себе персонаж, от лица которого он/а будет писать.
3) Отписаться о характере этого персонажа (мрачный, злой, умный, кокетливый, мерзкий, романтик), желательно подробнее. Возраст, профессию задать можно и т.д.
4) Нужен человек, направляющий сюжет и вводящий новых героев.
Что ещё? Добавляйте. Обсуждаем. ОК?  :6456546age:

----------


## vova230

За автора должен быть модер, чтобы удалять или исправлять несоответствия., а также глупые выходки несознательных форумчан.

----------


## vova230

Так, сразу надо договориться о нормальных названиях, именах, чтобы это все было легкопроизносимым. Действие не должно происходить в узнаваемых местах (городах).

----------


## Asteriks

Действие будет происходить в городе N.  
Что писать будем: детектив, триллер, комедию, трагедию, или всё вместе взятое? 
Всё же жанр выбрать придётся, в зависимости от жанра - сюжет и герои.

----------


## Asteriks

Я не против быть №4, но мне страшно! Только с вашей помощью.  Подсказывать сюжет будете? А писать автору от лица персонажа тогда нельзя уже? Ладно, не буду персонажем.
Мерзкий типчик есть. Нужный персонаж.

----------


## Asteriks

Нудный мелкий дождь тарабанил в окно, стучал по крышам, сползал каплями по оконному стеклу. Мрачно было на душе у Дуси. С тех пор, как уехал Слиш, ей всё казалось мрачным. Город... Иное измерение. Она привыкла к тишине и размеренности деревенской жизни, и город представлялся ей ужасным зубастым чудовищем. Но в нём был ОН. её Слиш. 
Дуся подошла к зеркалу. Раскрасневшееся лицо, полные румяные губы, чуть вздёрнутый небольшой нос - перед ней не мог устоять ни один деревенский парень. Но   стех пор, как ей исполнилось 17, она могла думать только о Слише. В сердце закралась тревога и глаза застыли в одной точке.
В это время в городе N на балконе однокомнатной съёмной квартиры, глядя в темноту, стоял Слиш.

----------


## MOHAPX

После бурно проведенной ночи, Слиш стоял мирно покуривая сигару и смотрел на округу. Раннее утро веяло прохладой и свежестью. Город N просыпался.
Постояв еще немного, Слиш пошел обратно в квартиру, где начал собираться на службу.
Работал он на местной фабрике менеджером среднего звена, а точней руководил небольшим отделом по пошиву одежды.

----------


## Banderlogen

> Нудный мелкий дождь тарабанил в окно, стучал по крышам, сползал каплями по оконному стеклу. Мрачно было на душе у Дуси. С тех пор, как уехал Слиш, ей всё казалось мрачным. Город... Иное измерение. Она привыкла к тишине и размеренности деревенской жизни, и город представлялся ей ужасным зубастым чудовищем. Но в нём был ОН. её Слиш. 
> Дуся подошла к зеркалу. Раскрасневшееся лицо, полные румяные губы, чуть вздёрнутый небольшой нос - перед ней не мог устоять ни один деревенский парень. Но   стех пор, как ей исполнилось 17, она могла думать только о Слише. В сердце закралась тревога и глаза застыли в одной точке.
> В это время в городе N на балконе однокомнатной съёмной квартиры, глядя в темноту, стоял Слиш.


Темнота. Как приятно не видеть там ничего, кроме темноты. С тех пор, как он уехал, Слиш любил смотреть туда, смотреть именно по ночам, когда еще есть надежда в предрассветных сумерках увидеть на востоке всего лишь равнину.
Нет дорог ТУДА, нет гор, нет Дуси. Забыть... Покончить с прошлым. Навсегда.
А Дуся, это ведь даже не человек - просто набор глупостей. Глупости, сплошные глупости, именно они делают из хорошего человека мерзавца. Что ж, стану подлым негодяем, возможно, это поможет.
И все-таки Дуся, моя... Зачем она это сделала, кто ее надоумил? Что может стоять за ее поступком, кроме глупости?

----------


## Asteriks

Дуся не могла выбросить из головы последние слова Слиша: "Прощай. Не ищи меня. Всё кончено..." Чемодан с пацарапанным боком стоял в углу. В нём две кофточки, пара белья, новые туфли... Завтра она увидит ЕГО,,,
Мерзавчик тоже не спал. ему нужна была молодая, красивая, но глупая курица, которую легко можно было бы обвести вокруг пальца.

----------


## Asteriks

И всё таки мы будем не мы, если мы это не сделаем! Потому что мы можем! И нам нравится! Счас напишу ужа-а-асный сюжет. Но чтоб без критики. Только семейство накормлю - и приступлю к написанию. 

Есть такое предложение. Одному сюжет клепать сложно. И всем не угодишь, всё равно кто-то будет недоволен. Согласны? Так вот. Сегодня часть сюжета моя. Завтра события развивает второй "писака", послезавтра - третий, а все подчиняются и не бурчат! Таким образом, у всех будет возможность повернуть сюжет в свою сторону, как вам хочется. А не получится - не беда! Это же ИГРА слов! И больше ничего! А у нас столько талантов на форуме! О-о!
Сегодня развиваем сюжет в таком направлении.
Дуся встречает на вокзале *Мерзавца*, который предлагает ей помощь в поисках Слиша. У *Слиша* предчувствие неприятностей. *Дуся* радуется скорой встрече со Слишем.  Новый персонаж - умный *Котяра* (животное, а что?). Сидит в подвале с *Дусей*, обладает лечебными свойствами. (Дурдом? )Ещё один персонаж:  Подозрительный *сосед* Слиша, полковник разведки в отставке. (Имя?)У него всегда ружьё в углу и бинокль на шее. В данный момент наблюдает за *Слишем*.

----------


## vova230

Утро следущего дня было хмурое и холодное, казалось сама природа не предвещала ничего хорошего. Даже автобус отчего то опаздывал и Дусе пришлось мерзнуть под крышей старенькой автостанции ее родной деревеньки, которую она покидала ради лучшей жизни в большом городе.
Столица встретила ее теплым солнышком и настроение Дуси сразу улучшилось. Новые впечатления сразу так захлестнули ее, что сразу позабылись мрачные размышления предыдущего вечера. Все казалось будет хорошо.

----------


## Asteriks

Мерзавец докурил папиросу, затушил привычным жестом окурок и резко встал на ноги. Для его хитрого плана нужна была неискушённая в гламурной тусе девушка, и он её найдёт. Провинциалку, ничего не смыслящую в том, чем он занимается. Последняя потаскушка оказалась слишком умной, быстро раскусила его и сбежала. На этот раз он будет хитрее. О своих планах и о том, как он собирался отомстить нанёсшему ему смертельную обиду компаньону, он не говорил никому, даже самому себе.

----------


## vova230

Сплюнув с досады, он обвел глазами вокзал. Жаль, что мне не удалось перехватить ее, подумал Мерзавец, но ничего, еще не все потеряно. Он по опыту знал, что именно на таких вот вокзалах и можно найти наивных глупышек, которые стремятся в столицу, как мошки на огонь. И тут он увидел Стоящую Дусю, она только вышла из автобуса и стояла раскрыв рот пораженная столичным великолепием.
- Вот, это она, - подумал мерзавец и быстренько подошел к ничего не подозревающей Дусе. - Здравствуйте, разрешите представиться, Герман Адольфович Мерзавичус, представитель продюсерского центра.
- Дуся. - несмело произнесла смутившись "путешественница".
_ И как вы Дуся смотрите на то, чтобы приобщиться к миру большого искусства? - Мерзавичус прямо чуть не задохнулся от предвкушения легкой добычи.
- Я не знаю, - Дуся пожала плечами, - я сначала хотела найти одного человека.
- Так это не помеха, - Герман Адольфович взял девушку под руку, - сейчас поедем я вам помогу с устройством, а завтра вы сможете заняться поисками. Я вам тоже помогу. А кого вы ищете?
- Жениха, - Дуся слегка покраснела.
- Вот и отлично, значит вместе будем искать вашего друга. - мерзавец уже понял, что добыча заглотнула наживку и почти не слушал ее.

Он быстро увлек наивную девочку в нужную сторону, усадил ее в свою роскошную машину и повез ее в потайное место.

----------


## Asteriks

Слиш сидел за столом, медленно ковыряя подгоревшую яичницу. Он не спал уже вторые сутки. Его мучила непонятная тоска и тревога. Соседская девочка за стеной мелодично доставала своих уставших от неё родителей просьбами не ложить её спать. Слиш усмехнулся про себя. Вот и он такой. Ни за что не хочет расставаться с осенившей его идеей, как будто идея может улетучиться, едва он закроет глаза. Простой парень из глубинки ещё в детстве проявил свои незаурядные способности.

----------


## Asteriks

А в это время Мерзавчик, не переставая болтать, подводил Дусю к основной мысли:жизнь в городе хороша, если есть могущественный покровитель, такой, как ОН. Дуся слушала его как во сне. Да, она читала про это в романах в тонком переплёте, об этом мечтают все девушки. На какой-то миг сомнение закралось в её глупую голову, но беззаботный разговор Мерзавчика не дал этому сомнению перерасти в уверенность, и Дуся вспомнила о цели своей поездки только тогда, когда за ней захлопнулась тяжёлая дубовая дверь, оказавшаяся дверью в подвал огромного загородного особняка. Дуся очнулась. Но было уже поздно.

----------


## Stych

Кот не ел 2 дня. Шерсть свалялась, ему явно требовалась консультация ветеринара. Он уже долго блуждал по лесу.. "Да что б провалились эти цыгане! - думал он - Но все таки сбежать от них была хорошая идея, иначе замучали бы меня, заставляя залечивать свои порезы и геморрои."
Тут он заметил среди деревьев не очень далеко свет. "Похоже какой-то коттеджный поселок или дачи. Может найдется немного еды" - устало подумал Кот и вяло перибирая лапами направился в направлении спасительного, как ему казалось, света.

----------


## StrekoZZa

Пока Слиша одолевали осенившая его идея и сон, с которым он неустанно боролся уже третьи сутки, в доме кое-кто еще и не думал об опочивальне. 
В квартире напротив проживал некий Павел Макарыч, которого Слиш еще ни разу толком и не видел. Но Павел Макарыч уже знал (имея столь многолетний опыт), что с этого подозрительного и обладающего некими незаурядными способностями, как ему казалось, типчика еще можно будет скроить пару дел.
О чем он и поспешил сообщить в свое родное отделение. Но к бедняге там уже давно относились скорее с нерешительным сожалением, иногда с юмором - чего, мол, еще тебе надо. С таким, мол, счетом.. уже бы давно на Черноморской дачке свежим воздухом дышал, оттягивал старость.
 Но полковник разведки в отставке (он же Павел Макарыч) твердо нес свою службу. Ведь он еще чувствовал вкус к жизни.
Были у Павла Макарыча и некоторые странности. Вел досье на каждого жильца дома. Ну а к Слишу у него возник особый интерес.

----------


## vova230

Уже совершенно стемнело, когда Кот добрался, наконец-то, до крайнего котеджа. Во дворе, за кирпичным забором бегали два огромных пса. Но Кот не особенно волновался, он встречался с такой породой. Это были охотники на людей и кошки их как правило не волновали, но лишний раз попадаться им на глаза ему не хотелось. Каким-то своим шестым чувством Кот нашел какую-то трубу и полез по ней, надеясь проникнуть в погребок этого богатого дома, где возможно удастся поесть.

Кот с грустью вспомнил свое кошачье детство. Будучи котенком было легко прокормиться, если удавалось найти детей, они всегда старались накормить бездомного котенка, вот только взрослые не хотели приютить его на совсем. Но котенок быстро вырос и пропитание стало добывать очень трудно. 

Поскользнувшись на скользкой трубе, Кот провалился куда-то вниз и упал в подвал на бетонный пол. 
- Все, - подумал Кот, - хватит, пора отдохнуть. Больше нет сил. А может так и смерть придет, в теплом подвале.

Дуся встрепенулась услышав, как в темном углу подвала что-то упало на пол. Прошло несколько минут, но все было тихо. Страх потихоньку стал отступать и Дуся решилась осмотреть свою тюрьсму. В дальнем углу она и нашла Кота. Обессилевший Кот находился в полной прострации и ни на что не реагировал.
Дуся взяла теплый комочек себе на колени и снова уселась на свой чемодан. Она сидела, гладила Кота и думала про свою горькую судьбу. Слезы катились у нее по щекам, но она даже не замечала этого. Одна слезинка скатилась по подбородку и упала Коту прямо на нос. Кот фыркнул от неожиданности.
Этот звук привел Дусю в чувство и она вспомнила, что давно хочет есть. В чемодане нашлось немного еды взятоц с собой в дорогу. Домашняя колбаска пришлась очень кстати. Не забыла она и про Кота, который тоже с огромным удовольствием разделил с незнакомой девушкой этот скромный поздний ужин.

----------


## Banderlogen

***

Многие знакомы с чудесами советской архитектуры. "Временные" плиточные здания, кривые потолки, проходные комнаты. Или, например, планировка расположения дверных проемов в подъездах. Выходят одновременно люди из соседних квартир - бац - удар дверь-о-дверь.
Именно такая неприятность и случилась со Слишем, когда он, не привыкший к таким особенностям домостроения распахнул дверь.
- Ой! Извините.
- Ничего-ничего, бывает, - прозвучал хриплый бас. - Закройте дверь пока, дайте мне выйти.
Слиш подождал звуков закрываемого замка и теперь уже неспеша открыл дверь.
На пороге стоял странный человек с биноклем на шее. "Чудак какой-то", подумал Слиш, только вот чудак этот самым странным образом сливался с подъездом, тусклым его освещением, запахом сырости и табачного дыма. Казалось, убери бинокль - и нет человека.
- Все! Теперь можете даже и пройти, - сказал Макарыч, глядя в пространство за открытой дверью.
Знаете как это бывает? Вроде бы и неправильно, некультурно и вообще некрасиво это, но так и тянет заглянуть за чужую дверь или хотя бы в салон чужой машины. Так вот, взгляд Макарыча был не таким: посмотрел так вскользь, вроде бы и не обращая ни на что внимания, только вот рука его рефлекторно потянулась к тому самому биноклю.
"Неужели заметил? Нет, врядли, темно здесь, да и никто кроме меня не видит этого".

----------


## Asteriks

Мерзавчик был доволен собой. Ещё бы! Девчонка попалась то, что надо! Вот как бы её без лишних хлопот обучить "ремеслу?" Он долго раздумывал, и , наконец, идея всё же осенила его зловредное существо. Он решил взять Дусю жалостью, прикинувшись человеком, решившимся на похищение в состоянии крайнего "стресса". Мерзавчик взъерошил свои три волосинки на голове и направился к подвалу, прихватив с собой поднос с фруктами, бутылкой "шампусика" и парой фужеров.
Дуся обошла весь подвал в поисках выхода, но в темноте найти выход было не так-то просто. Котяра, которого она не выпускала из рук, вдруг встревожился и вырвался. Дуся заметила небольшой лучик света, пробивавшийся из дальнего угла. Котяра был уже там, возле той небольшой полоски света и жалобно мяукал, его глаза чуть светились в темноте. Дуся встала на цыпочка и пощупала пространство пред собой. Какая-то завеса, а за ней незастеклённая решётка! Дуся отодвинула завесу, приподняла Котяру к решётке, и Котяра благополучно перебрался на противоположную сторону. 
Послышались шаги и звук поворачиваемого ключа. Дуся замерла.

----------


## vova230

И тут раздался душераздирающий вопль, звон бьющегося стекла, проклятия в адрес чертовой кошки и целая тирада непереводимого фольклора.
Вскоре все стихло. Дуся тихонько стала приближаться к двери, чтобы посмотреть в щелку, что там случилось, как вдруг дверь тихо скрипнула и в подвал вошел довольный Кот.
- Ну что, стоять будешь? - кот сел на пороге, - или бежать на свободу?
- Т-т-ы что, говорить умеешь? - Дуся опешила от такого поворота событий.
- Да, заговоришь с вами, с людями. Давай двигать отсюда, пока эта псина с винтовкой не прибежала, поговорим еще в другой раз.
Совсем опешившая Дуся схватила чемодан и побежала за Котом. Ей было все равно куда бежать, главное подальше от этого страшного дома и человека.

_vova230 добавил 13.08.2009 в 21:27_
Бежали они не долго, скоро Дуся устала тащить чемодан и в изнеможении опустилась на землю.
- Все, больше не могу.- выдохнула Дуся усевшись на чемодан.
- Ладно, можно и отдохнуть. - Кот сел рядом. - сюда он не скоро придет.

----------


## Asteriks

Мерзавчик подошёл к двери. Его жирное мятое лицо выражало удовольствие от предстоящего "свидания"  с Дусей. Он поставил поднос на стоявший рядом столик и потянулся в карман за ключом. В это время в дверь позвонили. Нехотя, Мерзавчик потащился открывать, мысленно и вполголоса чертыхаясь и матерясь.
В дверях стоял совершенно незнакомый седой старичок, зловредно щурящийся прямо в поганые глаза Мерзавчика.

----------


## vova230

Похоже все. Тема кончилась.

----------


## Asteriks

Эта мысль, такая незнакомая Мерзавчику, внезапно посетя его извращённый мозг, покрутилась несколько секунд в воздухе и растаяла после первых слов старичка:
- Вы здесь котёнка не видели? Рыженького?
Волна ярости подкатила к горлу Мерзавчика, глаза из серых сделались чёрными. Рука непроизвольно потянулась к привычному месту, где обычно висел его Парабеллум)))
Но старичок не дремал. Одно мгновение - и Мерзавчик лежал скрюченно у двери своего роскошного особняка, так и не сообразив, что произошло.
А потом заныл, заплакал и сказал: "Эх, Вова, Вова, рано ты меня со счетов списываешь! Я ещё вам всем покажу, кто такой Мерзавчик!" И затих.)) Потому что старичок, резво перешагнув через потное, волосатое, скрюченное обмякшее тело Мерзавчика, направился прямо в сторону подвала со словами:
- Кися! Кисюня! ))

----------

